# Power Poll



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Lets see what the average Skyline has in the UK, no estimates, no bull, geniune figures only, obviously there will only be one vote for the 700+hp catagory


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Andy,

So which one are you going to go for then....? 

Peter.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Peter*

Tell ya /show ya on Wednesday, everything going to plan so far.....


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Power at the wheel or at the crank?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Crank or I am back to number 1


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Top Bracket!!*

I would not say that there is only one car above the 700 mark! 

Stu


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Do you have proof matey 
You have been quiet, biding your time?


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Not Me!*

Dave,

What ever gave you the impression i was the quiet, shadowy type Mr Wilkins! lol!

My comment was hinting about another R32 with a HUGE spec and T88H turbo, that i am trying my best to get him near TJ, needs a few more pints & persuasion i think! 

BTW Glad to see your car made the output you were hoping for, after some TLC from Mr Bell!!

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Power*

Not sure yet after new pumps and tunning !  

Gonna have to wait till it goes on the rollers !

One thing though DD, I know it's MUCH more than yours !


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks like a seperate poll will have to be set up for "Rest of the World GT-R's". 

Cya O!


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Hipo*

What ,not enough power band up there for ya ? Do you need an 800-1000, or 1000 + power band up there ? :smokin:


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Rest of World GTR's*

Maybe we could include some of the top tuners cars???

BTW Mario GTR 700, went up against the HKS World Record Drag Car on Saturday! Am gonna have a search now to see how he did...

I will post the site details very soon..

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*poll*

Nah, keep it UK only for a good view of cars over here.

Midget Boy - Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer.

Youre gonna get whipped mini me


----------



## Elvira (Apr 22, 2002)

Oi Dirk - d'you mind!!!! 

I haven't got 200 - yet 

Caroline


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Paul... I was referring to the UK part but Dirk cleared that up. However, now that you mention an 800-1000 hp range would be interesting. Someone is bound to get into that bracket in the near future.

Cya O!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*caroline*

Sorry, just put it in the 200 vote and it will be our little secret OK


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

*OK Dirk, I'll be quiet shhhhh!!*

Hiya

I'm locked out again so I'm using my darling's!

Thanks for that - nudge, nudge,   !!!!!

I can get a little shirty and banner wavy - Draxx will vouch for that! 

Caroline


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*hmm...*

got a cumulative power of about 400bhp  shame its spread over 3 cars  not skylines either so I'd best not vote eh!


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Sorry to report that Mario ran out of time due to quite a few unscheduled "****ups"... and yes, that's the technical term.

He hopes to run the car at Winternationals in QLD in 2 weeks time.


Merli.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

7 more BHP and I'd have been in the next band. 

A couple more cans of octane booster should do it.  :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Does it include leg power when I kick through the chassis and pedal like fred flinstone?  (Yes Micras are THAT slow!)

Rob


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Micra*

Is yours a 16 valve. My 1.0 16v is alright once you get it up to speed - as long as you do not take your foot off the pedal.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Yeah its one of the new bubbles, the 1.0 16v. Im thinking of going a bit wild and getting the 1.3si  

To be fair for a 1.0 its really nippy. How quick have you got yours? I managed an indicated 105 in mine lol

After using my Dads V70 T5 you feel like yo could out and run quicker  

Rob


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

105 ...and you don't thimk that is fast. Poor little car. I only use mine for the trek across Derby to work. Don't even get the skyline to 105 for that journey. That is why i use the micra. If it is country lanes or motorway i use the skyline. Still nice to talk micras. Makes a change


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Well my 105 took about 3 miles of "acceleration" lol

Maybe I should put Nitrous on it... highpower said that a £500 kit with up to 100bhp boost would be absolutely fine, and they garuntee it for £1 per 1HP increase. Im very seriously thinking about it! 

Rob


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

Where's the 100-200 poll?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Where the 50-100?LOL

Oh yeah, its not a skyline is it?  

Its still a Nissan though  

Rob


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

*????*

What do you think my cars running guys.

Mods are full NISMO SS exhuaust with downpipes, K&N induction kits, HKS hard pipe intercooler pipes and airfilter to turbo inlet pipes, Nissan 350 BHP upgrade, decated.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Is it running at standard boost?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Not sure mate, bought it 2nd hand.

The boost gauge does read about 0.7 bar minimum. Don't have time to look at it when driving!!!

Will that make a lot of difference


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have an HKS boost controller and run 1.1 bar boost. If I turn it off it goes back to standard boost and feels like a different car 
Difference I guess between 330/350 bhp and 422 
I guess your is running something like the first figures but it is hard to tell from car to car so the only option is to dyno it and then you know


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

But shouldn't you run it no more than 1.0 bar of boost??? Puts a lot of stress on the engine doesn't it.

Also how hard is it to place a boost controller.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

After fiddling with my original controller, I let Rod fit and set this one up (saves a lot of messing about and it works )
I guess the more boost you run, the shorter your engine life is going to be but since the engine is over-engineered I would be happy to run 500 - 550 bhp and expect it to last a reasonable time. Mine had a rebuild by the previous owner 10k miles ago and I give it regular oil changes so I am not unduly worried.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

So what are you running at the moment??

Will try to see roughly at what boost my car runs. The standard fit boost gauge is quite accurate???

Also will you be able to give me a rough BHP figure if I tell you the boost I'm running??


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

So what are you running at the moment.......
As stated 1.1 bar and power is next to my avatar - 422 bhp

Will try to see roughly at what boost my car runs. The standard fit boost gauge is quite accurate.....
I would say no. My boost controller has digital display and you see the boost on a graph on dyno print out.

Also will you be able to give me a rough BHP figure if I tell you the boost I'm running....
Maybe. I am on expert but you would have a rough idea. As I said the only way you will know is by having it dynoed. I was surprised to have 422, thought it was about 400.
Dave


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Rob, someday you're just going to have to buy one....you know that!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I think it will be a Pulsar first as I would probably die if I got straight in a Skyline, but belive me it is my main ambition to own one A.S.A.P.  

Howver, loan companys bleed you dry so I cant justify getting one, so its the long hard road of saving and understeer in the Micra-which your more than welcome for a spin in whenever you like-just as long as you return the favour with your Pulsar  

Rob


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Pulsar/Sunny are pretty good and a lot of fun.

Generally tend to run out of puff after 120 but PDQ getting there. Great on corners. 

(Tiggers and DAZ excluded, of course)


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Had my car on the rollers last week and it made 630 ATW...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

You should get it on a dyno then Paul.
And sorry i can't vote on here. heheheheh

Mick


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Me niether.... Why do I want it on the dyno....?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Paul, 

Nice car by the way. Saw it at robs garage last week. One awsome machine.

Gerry


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Thanks Gerry,,,,, still more to do... but she is getting there


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Totally standard apart from stainless hks exhaust and apexi induction kit...but have been collecting odds and sods for a while now so watch for a bit of an increase


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

just joined and voted ive put some of the spec of my car below

Le Mans R33 GTR V-Spec

2.8 HKS STROKER KIT STEEL CRANK/RODS
FORGED PISTONS
FULLY BALANCED
uprated OIL PUMP
TRUST BIG SUMP EXTENSION
JUN MAIN BEARING BOLT KIT
uprated WATER PUMP
HKS 1.2MM STEEL HEADGASKET
HKS HEAD BOLT KIT
UPRATED INJECTORS
ADJUSTABLE FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR
HKS INTERCOOLER
HKS HARD PIPES
TWIN TRUST T67 ROLLER BEARING TURBOS
HKS ELBOWS
HKS ACTUATORS
OIL COOLER WITH FILTER RELOCATION KIT
SPEC-R CUSTOM BREATHER/WASHER TANK
NEW UPRATED RADIATOR
HKS IRIDIUM PLUGS
HKS FCON V-PRO ECU & MAP SENSOR
6SPEED DOG BOX
OS GIKEN TRIPPLE PLATE CLUTCH
STANDARD BREMBO BRAKES ALL ROUND
GTR REAR STRUT BRACE
KAWASAKI COILOVERS



DETUNED to 700 BHP AT 1.5 BAR BOOST.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

wow far more people than I thought are running 6-700bhp - thats mental!! 
mine is stage1 - 396bhp ....very happy with that although would like a bit more low down torque really.
alot o bods are runnin in the 400-450 mark too - thats gotta be at the limits of the engine without a rebuild surely.


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

ahhh lol didnt have a low enough vote for my little volvo with its 140bhp


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

This thread was started in 2002!!!

700bhp was an INSANE amount back then... Today it is just "Normal"


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Holy thread resurection batman  

I'll vote anyway


----------



## rob2006 (Apr 17, 2008)

ohh i only just make the 550 to 600 bracket, biger injectors and a remap should see me over the 600 tho.

Tomei cams
Nismo inlet
2860-5's
HKS Fcon

just a few of the supporting mods..


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Dirk Diggler said:


> Lets see what the average Skyline has in the UK, no estimates, no bull, geniune figures only, obviously there will only be one vote for the 700+hp catagory


Barnes, such a noob.. daddy buy you 700+ bhp


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

hipogtr said:


> Paul... I was referring to the UK part but Dirk cleared that up. However, now that you mention an 800-1000 hp range would be interesting. Someone is bound to get into that bracket in the near future.
> 
> Cya O!



yeah both of them are on there way over now in shipping containers from rotorua new zealand lol. :clap:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

There has been a few over here since 2002 mate


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

*power*

got 818.8 at6932rpm 650.2lbft at5959 rpm. need another bracket !!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Er, who keeps VOTING on a Poll from 2002?????


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

lol, as if 700bhp was 'out of the question' in 2002! How much have the tunners come along!


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

soon im getting my r33, frist i wanna go with stage 1 mods, after that i wanna go for the gt2860 turbos ^^


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Man this is an old thread, maybe its time to start a new one with brackets right up to1100-1200, 1200-1300, 1300-1400, 1400-1500hp, 1500hp+

King Reece will need a 1800-2000hp bracket though :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

its wierd how much power the tuners have learnt to extract and create since 2002. there should be a 'how much power' part 2. 

kev


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Limited because of poll options, I've changed it a little though.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

PMSL at the new pol.  very drole

kev


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

He is registered, so he might vote. lol


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL nicely resurected, well I couldn't have voted in 2002 anway 
400-600 nice wide category to hide in. Would have voted for almost too much for a road car ! Well almost


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Oww good. Im in the bloody lowest band


----------



## stumpybrown (Apr 4, 2006)

Me too, I'm just a wee lad


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im confused! The last post was on the 30th of june 2009 but its the 12/11/09 today and this topic is at the top of the forum? whats going on ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

if someone votes it takes the topic back to the top of the list.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

i voted yesterday,it was the first thread in the list when i signed in


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

I'm running 600bhp


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

I'm running 600bhp


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

615 fwhp, I just scrapped into a fairly minor populated bracket. I wish I was closer to the top end.


----------



## TRC (Apr 18, 2012)

making 550awhp...


----------



## Robbo Fandango (Apr 5, 2012)

Hoping to break the 600 one day though lol.


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

527,3876 crank hp. But next year hope to break the 800hp barrier


----------

